# Homosassa/Crystal River 12/29-1/1



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice Pics! Just Curious, what kind of skiff is that? I like it!


----------



## SteveW (Jan 2, 2020)

Flyman28 said:


> Nice Pics! Just Curious, what kind of skiff is that? I like it!


Thanks. It’s an Indigo, built by Long Bay Custom Boatworks in Southport, NC. I’ve been very pleased with it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

SteveW said:


> Thanks. It’s an Indigo, built by Long Bay Custom Boatworks in Southport, NC. I’ve been very pleased with it.


I lived in Southport for a while when I was a kid. Love that town.


----------

